

Apple's tax strategy aims at low-tax states and nations - mnbbrown
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/29/business/apples-tax-strategy-aims-at-low-tax-states-and-nations.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0#h[]

======
gjm11
The article does not contain the word "hedge", and contains "fund" only in the
phrase "moved funds from one part of the company to a subsidiary overseas". It
does not contain the word "biggest", and contains "largest" only in contexts
that have nothing to do with any sort of fund.

The article does not say anything even slightly like "The world's biggest
hedge fund is managed by Apple Inc.", the current title here on HN. It is
about how Apple allegedly avoids paying taxes.

~~~
uptown
That one doesn't. This one does:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-owns-the-worlds-
largest...](http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-owns-the-worlds-largest-
hedge-fund-2012-10)

~~~
wtvanhest
That title is sensational. The author cleary doesn't know what the difference
between a hedge fund, asset manager and cash management is.

It is likely that Apple's Braeburn Capital does "hedge" some risk, but it is
unlikely that if they were a stand alone entity which was investing other
people's money that anyone would call them a "hedge fund".

It is more likely that they are mainly long "buying assets, not shorting them"
and that they invest with various asset managers who also reduce risk.

They also probably have a private equity arm (venture capital) and invest in
other securities.

At the end of the day, they are not a pure hedge fund no matter what, and are
likely not even a small part hedge fund.

(Keep in mind, I don't have any problem with hedge funds, they play an
integral part in finance, but that is a discussion for a different post)

